# 1990 Nissan Laurel Medalist C33



## biggie9925 (May 19, 2008)

Hey guys

I'm new to this forum and I was just curious to whether anyone knew the standard size for 1990 Nissan Laurel Medalist C33 speaker's (front and rear) As mine don't indicate what size they are, Or possibly a point in the right direction to where / how I could find this out?

Thanks for your time...

David


----------



## JPS2002 (Mar 12, 2008)

Crutchfield: Car Audio, Home Theater, Speakers, LCD TV, Plasma TV from their its easy.


----------



## biggie9925 (May 19, 2008)

Cheers that site is helpful


----------



## dvslaurel (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi, I just recently bought a c33 as well. The front door speakers are shallow mount 6x4" speakers. As for the back Im nto 100% sure of standard as mine had aftermarket 6x9s already. Hope this helps


----------

